# B11 Rear disc brake



## alfsentra (May 24, 2006)

I'm very interested in put rear disc in my B11, i no have idea but i have this pics:
N12 chasis rear disc (I don't remember exactly)



























Check this, other rear conversion: :: View topic - ET Disc Conversion on your N12 EXA Turbo


----------



## bluespeed (Jan 1, 2008)

that's the stuff....go forth and install


----------

